# Winning DIY Co2 with Regulator



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

The same problem arises over and over again when using a DIY Co2 type system. Trying to figure out a way to shut off the Co2 at night and accurately regulating the amount of Co2 coming from the system. I use a reservoir 2L bottle topped with a 3-way manifold to accomplish this. One opening is for a brass barb for gas entering, one is for a ball valve to turn on/off gas flow to the tank, and one is for a safety release valve set at 60psi. To fine tune the flow I added a brass valve to the tubing a few inches down the line. Use thread sealant everywhere you can and apply silicon between check valves and tubing as there will be pressure built up over night. I've been running this for a few months and haven't had any accidents or disconnects. 

First, lets talk about the power plant. I've used K1-V1116 wine yeast mainly because of its high alcohol tolerance, low flocculation, and general hardiness. It's worked great. The usual 2 cups of water, 2 cups of sugar, 1/2 teaspoon of yeast works strong for about 30 days or so. 

Here's the setup
2L Bottle cap with thread sealant. This is so the manifold can be seated on the bottle cap. 









At night I close the ball valve. According to mythbuster's, 2L bottles will burst at 90psi, so I chose a 60psi safety valve. Gas is allowed to build up over night in the 2L bottle. The safety valve has never gone off. Once opened I have the brass needle valve to reduce the flow down to one or two bubbles per second. 








































A word to the wise, these types of diffusers make a subtle chirping sound










Parts:
Husky 3-way Manifold
60psi Safety Valve 
1/4 Barb
1/4 Ball Valve
1/4 Brass Coupling Valve 

Hope this helps, cheers


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Very interesting! Since the objections to pressurized CO2 systems are usually related to the high initial cost, how much did this setup cost? When it is time to replace the yeast sugar mixture do you run a risk of trying to open a bottle that is now pressurized, or has the pressure gone down by then?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Pretty slick man, now you just need to throw a solenoid on it..

We used to play a game where we'd take turns pumping a 2l bottle up until it burst...some of those suckers would get up to 120psi on the bike pump before they'd let loose..


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Hoppy & xmas_one! The total setup cost $42 excluding the diffuser and bubble counter assuming you'd need that with a pressurized system also. But ya, the second I got finished with this I thought to myself, damn, I should have just gotten that regulator w/solenoid for my paintball tank from aquariumguys for $80. No problems with pressure release when switching bottles, most likely because the yeast is pretty much spent.


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

That's some ingenuity...well done. 

How is the process of adjusting that needle valve after opening the ball valve in the morning? Do you end up having to make multiple adjustments? Or can you dial in the bubble count right away?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

"eats sushi while scaping"...lmao. It usually take 2-3 tries before it's dialed in. Some mornings it's spot on though.


----------



## bustah8 (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks like the relief valve has a manual pull, so if you ever do need to take your reactor off when it's pressurized, all you need to do is pull the ring on the valve to relieve the pressure. Nicely done! I thought about using a balloon for overnight "storage" but was scared of the possible mess.


----------



## fongalv (Mar 30, 2011)

I would very much like to give this a try, but the only place I can find one of these safety valves is on evil-bay and the only seller that ships to me has got only 35psi and 75psi ones. Which would you recommend? I'm trying to build up enough pressure to activate an inline atomizer, can someone tell me what is the typical psi those compressed co2 tanks are usually run at(ie the meter valve readings)?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd go with the 75 psi one. The 35 one may go off too regularly causing your place to stink up.


----------



## fongalv (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmm... I might just get the 60psi one through a friend since the 35/75 seller was charging exhorbitantly for shipping. 

Is there any particular reason why this system needs 2 separate valves?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Ya, a needle valve isn't really made for holding pressure, that's why you need the ball valve. And the ball valve isn't really good at making precise adjustments to the flow of CO2, that's why you need the needle valve. Good luck with it!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

One day, your house will be a mess!!
Don't forget that plastic after a while wears out.
Just go the Paintball co2 way, its easy and cheaper than yeast/suger after a while + never a mess!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Coke bottles are made from Polyethylene Terephthalate (PET), a material that is inherently good at resisting acids (carbonic acid is a weak acid from co2). There's a reason why carbonated beverages are stored in these bottles. I read a study on the diffusion of co2 through (PET) performed over a 2 year time period. The bottle didn't corrode over that time frame, although, amazingly 90% of co2 had escaped through the bottle walls by the end of that time frame. 









I guess glass would've been a better container. Just look for signs of corrosion, like discoloration, and I wouldn't worry about the bottle degrading.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Made the change to glass. I want to do it for both containers but I need a minute before I polish off the next bottle of Jack roud:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

i'll help ya


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks super confusing. Haha for all that confusment i would rather buy one (; but good job


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

:icon_lol:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Now where is the Cuervo bottle?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Now where is the Cuervo bottle?


José and I don't get along so well :icon_redf


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

You could set up a paintball CO2 system for the same money.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

daFrimpster said:


> You could set up a paintball CO2 system for the same money.


I know. If I had to do it all over again I would've just gotten the  Regulator w/Solenoid  for my paintball tank. If you're talking about the jaggedfury method I'm scared to try that out. It's got the same needle valve as the one I'm using except I'm only trying to regulate pressure's up to 60 psi not 800psi like a paintball tank. And at <60psi it's still difficult to get it down to 1-2 bps. I imagine at 800psi the tiniest nudge will make CO2 shoot out like crazy.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi There im from Vancouver BC im interested in starting in trying to make a DIY CO2 diffuser. any idea or suggestions where i can get the equipment in particular the safety valves and diffusers? 

Thanks


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

stonedaquarium said:


> Hi There im from Vancouver BC im interested in starting in trying to make a DIY CO2 diffuser. any idea or suggestions where i can get the equipment in particular the safety valves and diffusers?
> 
> Thanks


I'd look on ebay for diffusers and safety valves in the 50-75 psi range. But, to be honest, If you're going the DIY route, go as cheap as possible. Although it was fun making this I would have rather saved up $100 and bought a paintball tank and a regulator with solenoid. But for just starting out, here's the cheapest way possible. Look for a drill bit smaller than 1/4 inch, get a 2 liter coke bottle and drill a hole in the cap slightly smaller than your tubing. Now, cut your tubing so that it makes a nice point and slide it through your cap. Pull it through the cap using some pliers. You want it to be sort of difficult because that makes a nice airtight seal. Run the tubing to a  Diffuser like this one. I like this one because it's plastic and won't break(I've broken every glass diffuser I've owned), it's only $13, comes with a checkvalve and bubble counter all in one. I think that's the best way to run DIY CO2 until you can save up some money and get a pressurized system.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Update on some results I've had with this setup so far.

I think I've found the perfect recipe. Right now I run the CO2 for 8 hrs a day(when lights are on), and close the ball valve for 16 hrs. Recipe: 1/2 tsp wine yeast, 1 tsp baking soda, 2 cups of sugar, lasted ~5-1/2 weeks @ 2bps. I've used this recipe twice now with the same results. 5-1/2 weeks is a looonng time for diy co2. 

Another thing I've been wondering about is just how necessary my safety valves is. It's set at 60psi and has *never* gone off. This leads me to believe the pressure never gets that high overnight. Maybe that elaborate setup is really not necessary then.

A cheaper solution would be to use 1 bottle for fermenting yeast & 1 bottle for storing CO2 overnight. To turn on/off the CO2 you could just use two needle valves linked in parallel. One needle valve for turning on/off the flow, and one that is set for how ever many bubbles per second you want. (that's how mine is setup now, I just open the ball valve and my needle valve is set for 2bps.) 

That's a pretty cheap way (~$6) to be able to turn on/off DIY CO2 and regulate the amount of BPS coming out.


----------

